# Mercier TT SS



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

I've posted this in a few other threads but thought I would place it here in it's right place. I had my wife buy me the frame for my 50th for a project SS. Most of the sruff I had laying around and the others I picked up on the cheap for budget sake.

I've taken on a few short rides and it seems to do the job as intended. It will be staying in my office for quick lunch time rides.

Component list:

Handlebars: 3TTT Prima 199
Stem: Syncro 120
Headset: Shimano XT circa 1996
Front brake: Campy Chorus circa 1992
Crank and BB: Campy Chorus 10 speed 39T
Chain: SRAM
Rims: Mavic Mach 2 tubulars 
Tires: Vittoria Corsa Evo 23mm
Hubs: American Classic: front 28 radial-rear 32 3 cross
Spokes front DT 14 gage rear DT 15/16 gage
Pedals: frogs
Brake levers: Cane Creek SCR 5 C
Handlebar Tape: Fizik
Seat post: Turner
Saddle: Selle Italia SL
Freewheel: Shimano BMX 17T


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Beautiful build.....Did you have the fork threaded? I thought that vesion of the Kilo only came threadless

I really, really like those frames....I have the nickel plated lugged frame from BD/Bike Island that is very similar...


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Dave Hickey said:


> Beautiful build.....Did you have the fork threaded? I thought that vesion of the Kilo only came threadless
> 
> I really, really like those frames....I have the nickel plated lugged frame from BD/Bike Island that is very similar...


Hey Dave,

I had the fork threaded. Given what I wanted it to look like it had to have a threaded headset. I really wanted the nickel plated frame but it didn't come in my size, so this was next. I like the lug work on it, tube choice and price. It was a no brainer. The frame weighed in at 4.01lbs, with the fork around 2lbs. It is a bit beefy of a fork but it is a track frame and rightly needs to be so. The paint is surprisingly nicely applied and durable.

Anyway, I built it up for short fun rides, as a break from my road rides. 

I'm enjoying the outcome. It is my last build until next year.......then..................I'm not sure what I'll be building next year.........any thoughts?


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

That looks really nice. It has perfect "stance." 

Where is the rear brake?


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

BunnV said:


> That looks really nice. It has perfect "stance."
> 
> Where is the rear brake?


Up front. No need for a rear brake on this ride. The type of riding and conditions it will be ridden in doesn't require one. I just put the rear brake lever on as a place to put my hand and gain leverage.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

ahhh, the ole "invisible rear brake caliper" trick ehh? (in my best Agent 86 voice)

Got it.


----------

